# how to center text or pictures in a heat press?



## buzunete (May 15, 2012)

Hello, good morning to all!!

I have a problem, I'm starting in the textile world and throughout this year I found the problem to center text in relation to the shirt or other textile and know I was right ... by now to a very homemade and wanted to ask for more time, that bear as you do ... sometimes to make it eye is almost accurate but is not a perfect right ...

Here I give you an example of what can happen when you place a picture on my plate Secabo TC7 ... the base plate of 40x50 is therefore not fit the entire shirt.

In the illustration the light ocher is Secabo plate surface TC7




























I have seen and read that there is a laser, rules, etc ... something you can advise me

many thanks!! forgive for my English language but not much


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This is what a lot of folks use: www youtu.be/2UqeEWzD0i0

You can buy it here: heatpressessentials.3dcartstores.com/Tee-Square-It-3_p_8.html


----------



## idealgraphix (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 for the tee square it, I plan to get one once I get my designs done and transfers shipped


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Many folks just eyeball the placement or use their fingers as a guide. We do offer the Tee Square for a ore accurate placement.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

We've had some success experimenting with a laser line that's magnetically mounted to the rear of the press. It can be oriented down the center of the shirt (you can fold the shirt to find center), or across the breast using the collar or sleeves as guides -- this works only if the garment has been hemmed well. We do a lot of totes and aprons where the hemming can be off by as much as a half-inch (yesterday did an apron where the right side was a full 1.25" larger than the other!)


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

One way to do it, (and this is not my original idea) is fold the shirt in half (lining up the sleeves and the collar and the bottom of the shirt) so its perfectly in half, press it for 5 seconds. you should now have a crease down the middle of the shirt.

take your image and bring the two corners together and pinch it in the middle at the top and bottom of the page, so now you have your transfer paper with a pinch crease in the centre at the top and the bottom of the page. so now all you need to do it align the pinches with the centre crease on the shirt.

If you need to, get heat proof tape to hold it in place if you need to move it around the platen


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I think I've gotton some shirts like that! Only trouble is now you have to make sure to get the crease out.

A couple times I've done the fold-in-half trick, and used either small pins or even tailor's chalk. Go light on the chalk and it brushes right off. With the pin you need to make sure you don't press the head.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use the tsq but it doesnt help if the shirt is off, which is often the case.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

binki said:


> we use the tsq but it doesnt help if the shirt is off, which is often the case.


Amen to that. Totes are even worse. The larger the design and closer to the edges the more crooked it can look.


----------



## idealgraphix (Nov 29, 2011)

GordonM said:


> I think I've gotton some shirts like that! Only trouble is now you have to make sure to get the crease out.
> 
> A couple times I've done the fold-in-half trick, and used either small pins or even tailor's chalk. Go light on the chalk and it brushes right off. With the pin you need to make sure you don't press the head.


what happens with too much chaulk?? stays in the material??


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Tailor's chalk is made to wash out. You'd want to avoid having to run the shirt through the washer before sending to the customer.


----------



## idealgraphix (Nov 29, 2011)

GordonM said:


> Tailor's chalk is made to wash out. You'd want to avoid having to run the shirt through the washer before sending to the customer.


true, just wondering if the heat press would make it more permanant


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I haven't noticed that it does, but the way I do it I remove the marks ahead of time using a wet finger or a dab with a cloth. The marks are just there near the collar, and some place below the design. Line these up with the pinch marks on the back of the transfer using a ruler.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

I also use the t-square it, I always make my artwork an exact size in width, say 11", my platten is 16" wide, so that leaves me 5" , so I divide by two which is 2.5 inches, use your t-square mark the 2.5" point on the square set your atrwork to it, I never measure from center, this seams to be a lot easier. I also installed tabs to the center of the top and bottom of my lower platen so when I lay my shirt on the platen I can feel the center, no measuring. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## idealgraphix (Nov 29, 2011)

mailman said:


> I also use the t-square it, I always make my artwork an exact size in width, say 11", my platten is 16" wide, so that leaves me 5" , so I divide by two which is 2.5 inches, use your t-square mark the 2.5" point on the square set your atrwork to it, I never measure from center, this seams to be a lot easier. I also installed tabs to the center of the top and bottom of my lower platen so when I lay my shirt on the platen I can feel the center, no measuring. Hope this makes sense.


what about vertically??


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I fold the shirt, dont press. The crease is visual enough without pressing. I then fold the transfer and just put a crease at top and bottom. Line the creases up and set distance from collar desired. You dont need to line up other way


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Vertically I use my fingers usually around four for front, I pull my collar off of the platen, just to the edge. The t-square will align it. Mark


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

It's really an art. For me, I have a much easier time putting an embroidery hoop on straight than putting a t-shirt on a pallet straight. 

It's easiest when you get t-shirts that have a really nice center crease already in them. Of course, you will also get shirts with what looks like a center crease but it's really going down the shirt super crooked. So what out for those!


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually use my old screen printing platen attached to my old press. I load the shirt and the measure with my fingers, 4 down from the collar. 

I'm not sure if anyone has tried this, but I actually spray my transfers with adhesive (lightly) so that it will stick to the shirt after pulling it off the platen. Throw it under the press and go.


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh and I've been eyeballing it to make it straight. I've just started using transfers and havnt had a big run. The t square sounds like a good idea


----------

